# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Bacon wrapped steak.

## veitnamcam

Bush fed red muscle from hind quarter.

Find something sharp and slice thicker than normal, like 15-20mm 



I used dry cured manuka smoked streaky bacon from pestels.
Completely wrap steak.



 you don't need tooth picks or any of that shit just wrap it round and pat it down.

Into a pan with a bit of oil- don't be shy you want a bit to sloosh round to cook the sides.
Still hot but not as hot as if you were just doing a steak natural.
Sliced thicker than usual because its goin to take a while to crisp up the bacon and if it was thin it would over cook .



Give it a chance to crisp up and turn.







If you eat a lot of steak and have got a bit bored with seared and salt and marinades i highly highly highly recommend giving this a go .

The two things that carry flavor to our palate are salt and fat. Venison has very little of either. Bacon has lots of both.
Try it you WILL like it.

If you haven't/ don't eat much venison just fry it fast and put some salt on it.
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Deffinately giving this a go VC. Cheers 

On a side note I often smear a bit (lots) of Wasabi on my steak just to zing it up a tad.....its fucking good!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

I love wasabi might give that a blat  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TimeRider

Mmm, you're making me hungry vc.


  Love the axe in the background.  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## BRADS

Yep that's my favorite way to mow back the venny with a coldy or two :Beer:

----------


## Rushy

Looks brilliant VC.  Were you a chef in a former life?  I have noted that you are  quite predisposed to experimenting with food.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mmm, you're making me hungry vc.
> 
> 
>   Love the axe in the background.


I actually did slice that steak with it.
Took me half a cord of wood out of the shed to find it and about a hour to get the rust off it and back to shaving sharp  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Try chocolate on your steak.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Try chocolate on your steak.


Wouldn't it burn and stick like Hell to the pan!?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

you melt it with with butter in a pan and spices of your choice and pour over the cooked steak on a plate, thats how I read it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah as a sauce. Don't really have a sweet tooth and like the taste of meat hence watties is only for sausages  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I'm not one to ruin meat and I don't fancy chocolate as much as I used too but I am going to try it.

----------


## Gibo

I would try it on blade or chuck first..... :XD:

----------


## ebf

VC, use the dark (bitter) chocolate, and add some chilly to it.

Killer on good red meat.

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC, use the dark (bitter) chocolate, and add some chilly to it.
> 
> Killer on good red meat.


Now your talkin my language .

Might have to mix up some dark garna and haberenos for a taste test  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

A blue cheese sauce on game meat is awesome too  :Wink: 
But just a bit on the side of the plate- still want to taste the meat.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Blue cheese  :Sick:

----------


## andyanimal31

Just pulled out some of my first to try double venison chops of a yearling that i froze down and bansawed up and cooked from frozen as i find that it keeps the inside of the chops nice and juicy.
I thought just different to straight back steaks  for a change  so the verdict is they are bloody beaut!
Give them a try for a change of scenery!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Blue cheese


I wouldn't go near it when i was your age. Now its like a crack addiction lol

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

> I wouldn't go near it when i was your age. Now its like a crack addiction lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


What the hell made you want to put that in your mouth?

----------


## Neckshot

> Yep that's my favorite way to mow back the venny with a coldy or two


or twelve :Sick:

----------


## Neckshot

Steak "main" choccolate "Desert" common you fancy bugger's get uncultred next steak will be an entree then were all fucked

----------


## Toby

But if you have your main with desert then you get more desert.

----------


## Neckshot

and i suppose you use a butter knife and a desert spoon? i cn eat it all with whatever falls out the dishwasher mate :Cool:

----------


## Toby

Nope teaspoon and steak knife

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just pulled out some of my first to try double venison chops of a yearling that i froze down and bansawed up and cooked from frozen as i find that it keeps the inside of the chops nice and juicy.
> I thought just different to straight back steaks  for a change  so the verdict is they are bloody beaut!
> Give them a try for a change of scenery!


Toby is right into chops

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> What the hell made you want to put that in your mouth?


Toby blue cheese is the bees knees.  It is a taste that you acquire as your palate matures

----------


## Neckshot

> Toby blue cheese is the bees knees.  It is a taste that you acquire as your palate matures


same way as beer tobes!!!!! but eating why to much still give's the missus a reason to hate the shit outa ya.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks brilliant VC.  Were you a chef in a former life?  I have noted that you are  quite predisposed to experimenting with food.


I just get bored with eating the same thing every day Rushy .

When i was at school i loved 2 minute noodles, till i literally lived on em for a few years when i went flatting.
Still like em but only once every couple of months.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> But if you have your main with desert then you get more desert.


Toby / Neckshot, you just made me remember my dad.  He wouldn't even eat apple sauce on roast pork.  He would say "why would a man eat his pudding on his main"?  Thanks for the memory.

----------


## Neckshot

thats how i was raised dont get me wrong i love fancy stuff but it has to be in its place, if someone put a rose on top of my steak and drew a nice pattern from the gravy id tell them to fuck off and bring me my steak back in it rightfull state.

----------


## Toby

> same way as beer tobes!!!!! but eating why to much still give's the missus a reason to hate the shit outa ya.


If that is true then I may come to like it, I never used to like speights...... Atm my taste buds change daily

----------


## Neckshot

when you start to actually drink piss on a regular basis which i dont recommend :ORLY: then id say youll end up loving tui :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Cause its cheap?

----------


## Neckshot

thats what makes it tasty tobes :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I should report this thread its really gone to shit now.

Toby Tui is neither cheap or beer
 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Pic related

----------


## Neckshot

sat morn i twas an exspesive mistake :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Sick:  :Sick:

----------


## Toby

> sat morn i twas an exspesive mistake


Money better spent on your poo60 AI

----------


## Neckshot

still so much to learn toby but youll get there one day :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

You fullas went from an amazing piece of meat wrapped in bacon that looked bloody mint. :Thumbsup: 

Nek Minute talking cheap piss :36 1 5:  And rotten fkn cheese :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

That's probably because we are all drinking cheap Piss :thumbup: :Beer:  :Beer:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Dundee and Rushy will be pleased to know it was served as is without even a potato to share the plate with.
Meat salad 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

No watties sauce? Dundee wouldn't touch it

----------


## TimeRider

> Meat salad


 Now that sounds like my kind of salad  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

I would scoff that down no worries but would have my small 5litre watties handy and probably scratch up a quality cold one and not a cheap one. Castlepoint or Speights would be my fix to wash that one down if the budget could handle quality beer than cheap piss :Psmiley:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Just the small 5l emergency pack then eh, that's good id hate to see you drown a steak i had cooked ya. :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

> Now that sounds like my kind of salad


I feel faint. You with no spud?

That looks good VC, but way under cooked!

----------


## Toby

> I feel faint. You with no spud?
> 
> That looks good VC, but way under cooked!


Undercooked, how do you like your steak?

----------


## Dundee

> Undercooked, how do you like your steak?


Gadget likes his roaring :Zomg:

----------


## baldbob

All these food threads cam posts... Lets just say hes cooking me all this next week!!!

----------


## kotuku

> Undercooked, how do you like your steak?


 Whip its horns off,wipe the asres &chuck it on the plate.how'd we find the peas-lifted up the spuds and there the buggers lay underneath.Hmmmmm-canada goose breast wrapped in bacon?????

----------


## gadgetman

> Undercooked, how do you like your steak?


You can see it is just starting to cook on the edge.  :Pissed Off:

----------


## gadgetman

> Whip its horns off,wipe the asres &chuck it on the plate.how'd we find the peas-lifted up the spuds and there the buggers lay underneath.Hmmmmm-canada goose breast wrapped in bacon?????


I'll normally at least cook it with the bacon. Really good.

----------


## Toby

> You can see it is just starting to cook on the edge.


Just like it should be, maybe a little longer but still looks good the way it is. Only thing I would change is throwing off the bacon

----------


## 308

That steak looked great - I've tried another trick that works with any steak and makes a good sauce too but ya need both sherry and port - 

Get the steak cooked to about 70%  and add about half a cup sherry - get ready with a lighter and when she's warmed up after about 10secs light that sucker - flames will go up about a metre but hey that's life. As soon as the flames die down add about half a cup of port and slowly reduce the liquid down to a sauce(stirring all the time) - this process takes most of the time and you can always stick the steak in the oven on low on a warm plate for the last 5mins or so as I find that that works for flavour too.

There seems to be a tendency amongst hunters to look at any extra work on the cooking side as getting a bit fruity but I figure that once you've done the hard work of carrying the bastards out then going the extra mile in the taste department is a fair recompense.

Only a theory.

As for blue cheese, light blue like the Aorangi with Quince conserve on Vitawheat crackers (real thin suckers like those rice ones) is the absolute bomb - it's not cheap but it's bloody good

----------


## gadgetman

> Just like it should be, maybe a little longer but still looks good the way it is. Only thing I would change is throwing off the bacon


Under cooked like that, it's a wonder it didn't sneeze on VC when he sprinkled the salt and pepper. I like it pink inside, but cooked right through like tonight's dinner.

----------


## Toby

> Under cooked like that, it's a wonder it didn't sneeze on VC when he sprinkled the salt and pepper. I like it pink inside, but cooked right through like tonight's dinner.


Coulda said , that steak was so raw a skilled vet could bring it back to life. haha

----------


## gadgetman

> Coulda said , that steak was so raw a skilled vet could bring it back to life. haha


Now YOU said that.  :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Medium rare is the preferred way for the perfect steak for the Rushy palate.

----------


## veitnamcam

I like my steak blue-rare 
The missus doesn't.
This is hers.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> All these food threads cam posts... Lets just say hes cooking me all this next week!!!


You will be cooking too fat boy :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

I hear you VC.  I preferred blue for a very long time but have changed to medium rare in the last 20 years or so.  I still have the occasional blue steak mostly when my mate Neil is doing the cooking.

----------


## Scouser

That looks superb VC, ive got some Fallow in my freezer at the mo......my mouth is salivating typing this right now!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gibo

> I love wasabi might give that a blat 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Here you go VC. Saved you a mouthful. The tenderest red rump with a smear of wasabi....nom nom nom!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers for the reminder, it just so happens there is two week aged campfire smoked backsteak and wasabi in the fridge :Wink: 

Just had tea so might try it for desert when i get these kids to bed.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill admit to reservations about it on red meat but its good :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Fuck ya now Im gona have to have more! I rate it aye.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8566
> 
> Ill admit to reservations about it on red meat but its good :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


5 or six pieces of steak for dessert.  VC you are legend.

----------


## veitnamcam

> 5 or six pieces of steak for dessert.  VC you are legend.


Ta but that's only a small plate not a dinner plate.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Ta but that's only a small plate not a dinner plate.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Good try VC but that plate is quite a bit larger than that element!

----------


## Rushy

> Good try VC but that plate is quite a bit larger than that element!


Yeh I noticed that too Gibo.  Legend and modest

----------


## veitnamcam

Alright the boss made macaroni cheese for tea and i was still a bit peckish  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I think this is the thread where I said I liked chops over steak. After Friday night that has changed. Gotta say getting out of hospital and having a beer and steak certainly perked up the sprites.

----------


## Gibo

Beer, T Bone, Spud.......feed covered!! Nice skills Toby

----------


## Rushy

> Beer, T Bone, Spud.......feed covered!! Nice skills Toby


Yep a man could survive for months on that alone.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice feed.
Still a chop  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I thought T-bone was a steak

----------


## veitnamcam

They call it a steak but its on a bone so its a chop as far as Im concerned

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> I thought T-bone was a steak


Toby the meat is if it was boned out but VC has you on a technicality as long as the bone is there.

----------


## Toby

Chops are still then winner then  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I do enjoy a beef t bone tho, probably only eaten ten in my life.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

> Yep a man could survive for months on that alone.


I know one that couldn't. Where are the greens and other veges for the required vitamins to process that meat? And a steak/chop like that is screaming for some mushrooms too. And I'll wager it needed more time on the grill to get a nice even grey colour all through it.

Right, hard hat on, incoming.  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I know one that couldn't. Where are the greens and other veges for the required vitamins to process that meat? And a steak/chop like that is screaming for some mushrooms too. And I'll wager it needed more time on the grill to get a nice even grey colour all through it.
> 
> Right, hard hat on, incoming.


Don't tell me you cook steak past medium rare.  Heathen

----------


## gadgetman

> Don't tell me you cook steak past medium rare.  Heathen


Well done, well done, well done, ........   :Grin: 

Yes, guilty.

----------


## Dundee

> Well done, well done, well done, ........  
> 
> Yes, guilty.


Can't have the beast still roaring aye :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

That was medium rare. Just like it should be

----------


## Gibo

Might as well eat schnitzel if you cook ya meat well done. Bloody waste of good blood guys!!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep its already dead no need to kill it twice.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

I like schnitzel

----------


## gadgetman

> Can't have the beast still roaring aye


Absolutely Dundee. No point preparing a good meal and leave every chance that the meat will get up and walk off half way through eating it.

----------


## Rushy

> Well done, well done, well done, ........  
> 
> Yes, guilty.


And here I was thinking you to be a man of refined taste.

----------


## gadgetman

> And here I was thinking you to be a man of refined taste.


I've never been accused of such a thing Rushy. Simple, good and a decent portion.

----------


## Wirehunt

> I like schnitzel


Seems a lot do Toby, going by what I'm seeing here.

----------

